# Princeton tec Apex Problem



## Crushenator 500 (Mar 24, 2007)

My friend just bought a princeton tec Apex headlamp the other day, and it was working well untill just now when he tried it with some 2700mAh batteries. After this, the luxeon has stopped working, however the other leds are still fine. Do you think that it is the batteries that have caused the problem, even though the other lights have remained intact?

Has anyone else had any similiar problems with this headlamp, regarding the luxeon, or using higher capacity batteries? If not, what do you think may have caused the problem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LedSled (Mar 24, 2007)

Assuming that the batteries are nimh-type, there should be no problem. Princeton warrantees their use. My Apex has worked fine with 2650mAh Duracells for over a year. I'd consider 2 possibilities for your problem, but bear in mind that opening the case voids the warranty.

1) Heat sinking: Behind the Luxeon III emitter, there's a dollop of thermal paste to conduct heat to the heat sink. Any air gap in that joint would cause rapid overheating failure.
2) Moisture: Princeton has had some quality problems on the Apex, primarily with leakage past the O-ring and case cracking around the screw buttresses.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 24, 2007)

Crushenator 500,

It's most definitely is not the batteries. The Princeton Tec Apex is designed to work with 1.2 Volts NiMH (Like those 2700 mAh), 1.5 volt Alkaline Batteries and even 1.5 volt Lithium Iron AA's (actually slightly higher then 1.5 volts, closer to 1.7 volts). Your friend just needs to return the headlamp to where he got it from for replacement, or contact Princeton Tec, who are very good to deal with. It was just a fluke thing with the headlamp, the Apex is one of the best built and most reliable headlamps on the planet. 

Also, note that 2700 mAh in not the power of the batteries, it's the capacity. The NiMH batteries are only 1.2 volts, and they and less then the 1.5 volts of Alkaline Batteries and therefore won't drive the Luxeon LED as hard as the 1.5 volt alkaline batteries. 

Your friend made a good choice in batteries to use in his/her Apex. They perform wonderfully in the Apex, far better then any Alkaline Batteries and just slightly less then Lithiums. I really like the Sanyo and Titanium 2700 mAh NiMH AA Batteries... and the Sanyo Eneloops AA's. In my Apex Headlamps the Titanium 2700 AA's give over 4 hours of regulated runtime, and the Sanyo 2000 mAh AA's give me just over 3 hours of regulated runtime! 

Check out my runtime tests. http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=158648


----------



## HAJOVI (Mar 24, 2007)

I forgot i had my own logon crush. Cheers for postin for me. The luxeon breaking is pretty annoying but will get a replacement. I still think this is a very very good headlamp and was very impressed with it. I was looking forward to giving it some good use with some decent batteries but it seems it was not meant to be . Lookin forward to chattin with you guys.


----------



## GCBStokes (Mar 25, 2007)

HAJOVI,


> The luxeon breaking is pretty annoying but will get a replacement. I still think this is a very very good headlamp and was very impressed with it.


 
Don't be discouraged, the Princeton Tec Apex in without question one of very best, toughest and most reliable headlamps available. In my opinion it is the very best all around headlamp hands down. Princeton Tec is also a company that stands behind their product and will take very good care of you. As with any product now matter how good it is, there are always a few problems. But what matters in a case such as this, is the company is there to repair or replace the defective product. I know from personal experience that Princeton Tec is one of the very best at standing behind their product and seeing to it that you are well taken care of. 

When your headlamps is repaired or replace, I'm sure you'll enjoy your Apex very much. In fact I'm sure you'll love it, and that you'll see just why I think so highly of it.

Good luck to you and your new Princeton Tec Apex Headlamp. And I hope you get to use it often.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 27, 2007)

I've read many good things about this headlamp, but I've also read about the on going moisture entry issue. Have the PT resolved this or does the problem still exist?


----------



## HAJOVI (Mar 27, 2007)

I have contacted the company i bought it from and they are getting back to me today or tomorrow. While it was wowking it was great and cant wait to get a fully functioning one that i can rely on.


----------



## ProofTech (Mar 27, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> I've read many good things about this headlamp, but I've also read about the on going moisture entry issue. Have the PT resolved this or does the problem still exist?


 I would suggest that anyone who owns an unmodified Apex should do a dunk test on it to make sure it’s sealed. If water does get in, just get it repaired/replaced under warranty. When I opened up my Apex to install an SSC P4 emitter, I discovered that the O-ring was missing. I’m not suggesting that this is a common problem. I just want other Apex owners to know that their headlamps aren’t going to fill up with water at the worst possible time.


----------



## HAJOVI (Apr 6, 2007)

New fully working apex has been received and couldnt be happier. Combined with some ansmann 2700mah bats it works like a charm. Now time to start looking for a torch of awesomness!!!:rock:


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Apr 6, 2007)

HEY HAJOVI .... a warm welcome to the crazy world of CandlePowerForums, i`m sure you will enjoy your stay with us, ......
thanks for the update on the apex issue, good to know it had a happy ending!
i`ve took the headband off my apex, and then fastened it to the stem on my mountain bike, makes a brilliant bike light !! 
...............re; your quest to find the `torch of awesomeness`..... hop on board i`m sure there`s room for one more on this overcrowded boat !!


----------



## HAJOVI (Apr 6, 2007)

Cheers, look forward to discussing things. Im trying to advertise an apex that im selling on ebay and everytime i add the thread it gets deleted, why is this?


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Apr 6, 2007)

............EDIT, ahh i see you`ve sorted it.........
your in the uk??


----------



## HAJOVI (Apr 6, 2007)

Ye im at manchester.


----------

